# Live from stockerfest



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Hope to post pictures soon. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nothing to report except it was a nice night and the fish weren't in the mood. I jinxed myself. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishfray (Jul 30, 2013)

Did you at least see some fish? Any day on the Huron is a good day


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Saw a lot of fish, saw a lot of fish not even so much as turn towards my offerings. Tried all my tricks. The water is just about as high as I've seen it out there but not super dirty.


----------



## Splinter (Jun 26, 2011)

Saw your truck out there yesterday (sticker gave it away) we managed to land 2-3 each while we were out there. Caught them on decent size clousers. Mostly while it was swinging around with the current. Was great weather!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That darn sticker always gives me away  Were you the guys I ran into walking back out at about 6?


----------



## Splinter (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't think so, only remember seeing the older guy with the Chevy. We we're in the silver f150 next to ya. Saw the sticker when I was packing up. Hope ya have better luck next time!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Ah yes, I remember the truck being there and thinking it looked a lot like mine


----------



## mencelewski (Sep 4, 2012)

Where on the river are u guys fishing? I never get any luck at the Huron.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

is it catch and release only over there? where to park and hit the fish im gunna be out that direction today and figure i might give it a shot..


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

It is catch and release flys only. You can park right by the bridge on wixom rd. It is in Proud lake rec. Area. You will probably have to pay a small fee to enter the park. You can also drive back into the park, and park closer to the dam... Should have fished spaced out pretty good by now between the dam and wixom rd. Streamers have always worked for me over there

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

Fished the River at the Wixom Bridge from about 11:30 till 2pm Saw a lot of fish Mostly Bows went 3-4 with a 16" and a 18" Bow and a whopper of a 22" Brown all on my new Sage 4 wt. that I won at the MFFC meeting Raffle ( No Problem) Great Rod, and Great Club. Best $35.00 I ever spent on dues.


Most productive was a#10 2X Black chenille Midge with a Black Marabou Tail and a copper bead painted red, like an Egg sucking leech. Next was a Chartreuse Woolly Bugger. No takes but a lot of Follows..Tight Lines!


----------

